# CBBC 15th Annual benefit tournament



## clow (Oct 24, 2007)

The Central Basin Bass Club will be hosting it's 15th annual benefit bass tournament on October 17th 2010 @ Portage Lakes. The tournament benefits the Child Life & Education Department of MetroHealth Medical Center.

For more details and registration information, please visit http://www.ohiobass.org/centralbasin/

See you there


----------



## Fsh2win (Apr 30, 2007)

43 teams are already pre registered for this Sundays tournament. The weather looks great for this Sunday. You can still register at the ramp Sunday morning. $75.00 (cash only)at the ramp, includes big bass pot. $1,000 1st place money with 50 boats. Looking forward to a super tournament for a good cause with more prizes & give-aways then ever.
A special thanks to all the sponsers that make this possible.
Below is a picture of some of the prizes given away at last years tournament. Even more to give away this year!!!


----------



## clow (Oct 24, 2007)

Results are now posted @ http://www.ohiobass.org/centralbasin

Thanks again to our sponsors and to all the anglers for making this a great event.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I wondered what tourney was going on Sunday. My dad and I went out to fish for a little bit........and were shocked to see so many damn boats out on the lake! HA!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

It was a great tournament as always!!!


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

had a great time good hotdogs as always !!!!!!!!


----------

